

AMD blasts Apple's Thunderbolt technology - iwwr
http://www.crn.com/news/components-peripherals/229300158/amd-blasts-intels-new-thunderbolt-sandy-bridge-technologies.htm

======
rob08
Why change the title of the article from Intel's technology to Apple's?

~~~
farlington
More controversy, more clicks.

